# Local Comps Near Berkeley CA?¿?¿?



## iasimp1997 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm looking for any competitions near Berkeley CA... anyone know the dates?¿?¿?¿ :confused:


----------



## ianini (Dec 8, 2009)

Just missed 2 competitions in Stanford and Berkeley.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=StanfordFall2009

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleyFall2009


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 8, 2009)

The San Francisco Bay Area is one of the areas with the most frequent competitions in the world.

Any competitions will show up here.
You could also sign up on cubingusa.com for notifications.


----------

